
Data Streaming between Every Device over HTTP/HTTPS - nwtgck
https://dev.to/nwtgck/data-streaming-with-every-device-over-httphttps-mo4
======
lioeters
Brilliant concept, clean design - I love it. I'll definitely be playing around
with it locally, it looks fun and useful.

The ability to zip (or hash, etc.) and stream without creating an intermediate
file is probably my favorite part.

The Japanese article is even more detailed. The comparison between Node.js and
Go versions of the piping-server was interesting, that Node's streams are
(subjectively) of similar performance.

I found another of your projects, I enjoy and appreciate the "small is
beautiful" aesthetic.

Portable Mini Application Hosted on URL
[https://nwtgck.github.io/nipp](https://nwtgck.github.io/nipp)

~~~
nwtgck
Thank you so much!

